# Catch 'Em on the Fly at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
December 5, 2019*

*We Want to Know What You Think!​*Beginning January 1, 2020, all Bay Flats Lodge visitors who respond to our quick customer survey regarding their stay will have a chance at being selected as the winner of a free overnight stay and fishing trip (details to follow). Hearing from you allows us to make things better for your next stay with us! Tell us what you think!

*Catch â€˜Em on the Fly at Bay Flats Lodge​*If you happen to be like most other avid saltwater anglers who fish along the Texas coast, you know thereâ€™s no better inshore game fish to target than the redfish, whose sheer strength and stamina is unmatched by many other shallow water fish of its size. These strong fish have been providing Gulf Coast anglers with excitement and pleasurable adventure for as long as anyone can remember. But now thereâ€™s an even better way to enjoy these beautifully-bronzed brutes that so gracefully roam the grassy flats of our Texas Coastal Bend region, and Bay Flats Lodge is going to show you how!

BAM! Weâ€™re turning up the heat in the redfish department here at the lodge. With that said, Bay Flat Lodge is pleased to announce that we are now expanding our business to include fly-fishing services â€" a portion of the company thatâ€™s been under development for quite some time. And although as long and distinguished as it may be, our list of dedicated, devoted, and highly qualified professional fly-fishing guides has slowly been whittled down to just one individual.






​
This new initiative of ours will be conveyed to our guests through the skill, experience, and sight cast fly-fishing passion of Capt. Owen Gayler, who is a native Texan from Nacogdoches. Like many others, he holds a certain fervor for traversing the vast and extensive marshy back country of Matagorda Island in his poling skiff while searching for tailing reds in clear shallow water.

If placing a fly directly in front of a glimmering Texas redfish has always been one of your lifelong desires, or if itâ€™s just something youâ€™d like Capt. Owenâ€™s help in learning how to do, thereâ€™s no need to look beyond Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina. Capt. Owen can certainly help you straighten up and FLY right! Give us a call today to book what promises to be a fun and memorable fly-fishing adventure â€" 1.888.677.4868

*Give Them the Gift that Says You Care!​*





​
This holiday season, give the avid coastal fisherman or that duck hunting fanatic in your life a gift that will prove to them you truly appreciate their love of the outdoors. Give them a pre-paid Gift Certificate they can apply toward a fishing or hunting trip at Bay Flats Lodge. Our lodge staff, along with our team of professional fishing and hunting guides, promise to provide them with first-class meals and accommodations and a water or field experience only deserving of the record books! Call us today at 1.888.677.4868 to secure a Gift Certificate for your favorite outdoorsman! Hereâ€™s to another Happy Holiday season for everyone!

*5th Annual Freeze Out Fishing Tournament​*January 10, 2020
Port Oâ€™Connor Community Center






​
In just 37 days, someone will be receiving this illustrious trophy, not to mention a handsome check! Only the best competitors will choose to compete, and only the best performers will win the 2020 POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament! G E T Y O U R F R E E Z E O N!






​
The upcoming 5th Annual Freeze Out Fishing Tournament will begin at 5:00PM on January 10, 2020, at the Port Oâ€™Connor Community Center. And as hosts of this annual and charitable event, Lance Abel, and his wife, are pleased to announce that the 2020 Title Sponsor will be Bay Flats Lodge! Once again, thank you to Bay Flats Lodge owners, Chris and Deb Martin, for your continued support! You can visit www.bayflatslodge.com for all your fishing, hunting and corporate outing and entertainment needs. We look forward to seeing everyone at this yearâ€™s event!

*What Our Recent Guests Are Sayingâ€¦​*_Capt. Kevin Matula is a great guide, and we will request him next time! - *Wes M. 11/27/19*

The lodge staff were sweet and friendly - true southern hospitality! Capt. Garrett Wygrys, and his retriever Jake, were fantastic! There was plenty of variety in the food that was served, and every meal was fresh and perfectly cooked - loved the seafood and the steak! Everything was so wonderful! It's the kind of place you could easily brag about, but are reluctant to do so, simply because the quiet charm and laid-back style are one of the most priceless qualities of this south Texas retreat - we'd hate to see that ruined by over accommodating! - *Candice W. 11/27/19*

We loved Capt. Stephen Boriskie - he was excellent! It was a first-class trip, and we enjoyed it immensely! We will absolutely be back! - *Troy G. 11/27/17*

The lodge staff was great as always. Our guide, Capt. Jeremy McClellans, is fantastic. He put us on some great fish, and he has some very good equipment. He is easy to communicate with and has extensive knowledge of the area. I would highly recommend Capt. Jeremy as a fishing guide! The food is incredible (and they always have a Diet Dr. Pepper for me)! The beds are very comfortable, too - it's perfect! I can't wait until our next trip! - *Dwayne S. 11/26/19*

One of the best lodge experiences I've had anywhere! - *Steve K. 11/26/19*_

*Seven-Day Weather Forecast​**Thursday 10 % Precip.*
A mix of clouds and sun. High 74F. Winds SE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip.*
Some clouds in the morning will give way to mainly sunny skies for the afternoon. High around 75F. Winds NNW at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday 10 % Precip.*
Mostly sunny skies. High 63F. Winds NE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday 10 % Precip.*
Partly cloudy skies. High 72F. Winds SSE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Monday 10 % Precip.*
Sunshine and clouds mixed. High 73F. Winds SSW at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday 70 % Precip.*
Cloudy and windy with occasional light rain...mainly in the morning. High 61F. Winds N at 20 to 30 mph. Chance of rain 70%.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip.*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High 61F. Winds NE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 66.0 degrees
Seadrift 68.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 67.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle






​


----------

